# Can't see posts until reviewed by moderator



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I can't seem to post threads/replies without them being approved by a moderator first. Does this happen for the first certain number of posts?

Also, I've posted a few replies and quite a long thread to start my journal, this hasn't appeared yet though...

Thanks for any help,

thanks,

Simon


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Bump, any help?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ancient_loyal said:


> Bump, any help?


it is because you are new, be patient.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> it is because you are new, be patient.


Will do, just wasn't sure why some posts had gone through and others hadn't. I though't I'd messed something up somehow...


----------

